# Recommendations for "20 minute train ride" books



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

This new request is not for my night or weekend readings since I already have a short list for that.  Starting about a month ago, I started riding the train daily (short - only 22 mins one way) and I typically read away the transit time.  I noticed that some books are more compatible to short train rides than others.

By trial and error, and by reading a couple of books each, I noted that books by Grafton, Evanovich and James Patterson are easy to read and finish in 2-3 days (4-6 train rides) compared to Grisham, Tolkien or Martin, which takes me 4-5 days each.

Do you have recommendations for short reading?  (I am looking at also trying out Dan Brown, Baldacci, Lehane, Cornwell.)

At the end of the day, I would like to have 3-4 authors and about 6 books from each, stored in my Kindle, and I can just alternate every other day.  I will cycle with another batch of authors and books after 2 months.  For my current cycle - I have the 3 mentioned above (Patterson, Evanovich and Grafton) - hopefully I finish 12 books within 2 months.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now if it's 20 min plane ride .....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Now if it's 20 min plane ride .....


durban to port elizabeth?

short story anthologies/collections would be my suggestion to the OP, that way you don't get sucked in and miss your stop....

Phil Chen's Strangeness in the Universe is a cartoon collection, but it's hard to stop reading it and remember to get off.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*insert name here* said:


> durban to port elizabeth?
> 
> short story anthologies/collections would be my suggestion to the OP, that way you don't get sucked in and miss your stop....
> 
> Phil Chen's Strangeness in the Universe is a cartoon collection, but it's hard to stop reading it and remember to get off.


Not including sitting around waiting to board


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Not including sitting around waiting to board


been there, done that... though actually it was P.E. to Durban....


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

*Insert name* I looked up "strangeness" and am considering buying the set.  I don't have an iPad or a Fire though, just a rooted Nook Color and my small iphone.  How do the cartoons look like on a 7" screen?

So far, I've only used my regular Kindle on the train mainly because I've only read books without illustrations.

I do have the "Best American" anthologies and have to remember to download those so I can read them on "distracting" rides.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys opens with someone commuting to work on a bus. It's a perfect book for starting and stopping before and after work. Lots of bite-sized chapters.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> *Insert name* I looked up "strangeness" and am considering buying the set. I don't have an iPad or a Fire though, just a rooted Nook Color and my small iphone. How do the cartoons look like on a 7" screen?
> 
> So far, I've only used my regular Kindle on the train mainly because I've only read books without illustrations.
> 
> ...


I read "strangeness" on both my baby kindle and my DX, it works fine on both. Phil designed it to be read on a kindle.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Fabulously twisty thriller (and a fast read)...



A great collection of short stories set in and around Fort Hood...


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

_Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe_ by Fannie Flagg has lots of short chapters and stopping points.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*insert name here* said:


> been there, done that... though actually it was P.E. to Durban....


Don't think there's a bookshop at PE airport .


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Some good shorter novellas and short stories by Nancy Fulda (fantasy and sci/fi...some have a mystery to them, all are good.)

I highly recommend Frank Tuttle if you like Urban Fantasy. His short works are in Wistril Compleat; nice for a train ride--all the stories involve the same characters/setting but are broken into novellas or shorts. Makes for a pleasant "dip in" book. His Markhat books would also work. Excellent, witty and wry. Some of the early ones are fairly short; probably two day reads for the train.

If you like Evanovich, check out Karen Cantwell. The first book is especially funny and good; she has a short or two involving the main character as well (Barbara Marr).

I just came across this one (haven't read it):
http://www.amazon.com/Are-Nearly-There-Yet-ebook/dp/B005K15D4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336234057&sr=8-1

Are We Nearly There Yet by Ben Hatch. It sounds like decent dip-in book and has humor, always a plus.

Here's another one that is kind of humor--I've started it; it's a decent little read full of columns on life:

Kathy Sue Loudermilk I think I love you by Lewis Gizzard.
http://www.amazon.com/Kathy-Sue-Loudermilk-Love-ebook/dp/B007MG1Y6E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336234193&sr=1-1


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

I'll second the Nancy Fulda recommendation.

How about Redemption in Indigo: a novel. It felt quick for me.


----------



## D.A. (Mar 29, 2012)

Have you given any thought to essays or a book of short stories?  If you want something on the meaty side get Arguably by Hitchens, or Life Sentences by Gass - for lighter fare every year is published an anthology Best Short Stories Of .. (enter year), Best Essays of ....  They all take about 20 minutes to read - 
If you're looking for something really light and entertaining you might pick up one of David Sedaris' books.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a happy camper...  I am building a list from all the suggestions.

I already have all of my "Best of" books downloaded, a whole new set of Connelly's books, and am planning to purchase "strangeness", Hitchens, Gass, Hatch and Gizzard.  I may even try the YA or fantasy books.  Good thing about train rides are... I plan to take them daily throughout the year, hence I get to read a lot more books without eating into my regular book fare (memoirs, history, finance, spiritual, etc.).

I will keep referring back to this thread for the easier reads appropriate for these short rides.  Right now, I'm wrapping up another Evanovich which I had already started before I made this request.  Her story lines are really simple, lots of cheesy humor - it's like watching some sitcom on TV.  And I can still hear the train stop announcements clearly... 

Thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

There are plenty of Lawrence Block's short stories out there, as singles and in his big collection _Enough Rope_. And David Morrell's been putting out some of his short stories too -- there are a few available as singles and I believe he's got two collections available. Both writers highly recommended.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah, if you like those particular ones--check Karen Cantwell for quick/easy and also Karen McQuestion.  She has a Lies I Told my Children that's fast and kind of funny (it won't bowl you over, but it's usually 99 cent and "cute.")  That might lead you to some of her other works and gives you a sense of her style.  Very readable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Rabig said:


> There are plenty of Lawrence Block's short stories out there, as singles and in his big collection _Enough Rope_. And David Morrell's been putting out some of his short stories too -- there are a few available as singles and I believe he's got two collections available. Both writers highly recommended.


One of Block's is free today. . . . .


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

I see Lehane is already on your list but I'm going to second it because he's brilliant.  If you like quick-hitting suspense with short chapters for your ride, Andrew Vachss is excellent.  Also consider Marcus Sakey and Duane Swierczynski.  Chuck Pallaniuk for over the top nuttiness, and if you like Urban Fantasy try Jim Butcher and Simon R. Green.

I could go on but maybe some these will get your attention.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Rex Stout -- the writer of the classic Nero Wolfe mysteries -- used to write trilogies of novellas.  Three stories to a book, snappy, quick but a more substantial read than a short fiction.  Very much like short novels.  They all have titles like "Three Doors to Death" or "Three for the Chair" or "Trio for Blunt Instruments"  "Trouble in Triplicate."  I only remember one that has four "And Four To Go."

Oh, and Black Orchids is actually a two-fer.  The stories are slightly related, but really two separate mysteries.

Most of them are still in print in paperback, and the kindle price is the same as pb.

His regular novels are also quick reads, for the most part, too.

Camille


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Epistolary novels! World War Z is on the Kindle, as are most (all?) of the Adrian Mole books. Then there are all the classics, like Dracula, or The Moonstone.

I'm also a huge fan of _Freedom and Necessity_, whose publishers seem to not have gotten with the whole ebook thing, alas...


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Short stories or collections of short stories are ideal reading for 20 minute train rides.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me about Jim Butcher!  I do like Dresden Files - and I may revisit his short story collections even though I've already read them in the past.

Adding to my list for future cycles:

Andrew Vachss (I've always wanted to sample his work but never got to it)
Karen Kantwell

Need to read at least one from the following in order to decide - Rex Stout, Adrian Mole, Marcus Sakey, Swierczynski, Pallaniuk, Simon Green... 

I need to save up for all these purchases! Good thing I have a few months to do so...


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see some of my suggestions made your list.  If I had to narrow it down to two, I'd go with Vachss and Pallahniuk.  Perfect train reading.  Short chapters.  Easy reading.  Highly entertaining.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I was going to recommend Tuf Voyaging by George R. R. Martin, but it's not on Kindle. It's actually a bunch of SF short stories revolving around a character named Haviland Tuf and his bizarre adventures in space.

Too bad, because I found it a great, quick read.

In a similar vein, I'll suggest I, Robot by Asimov. Again, a string of short stories, and it's a fascinating read. I finished it in a couple of days, so it should be right up your alley.

And it's on Kindle.  

Nancy


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

About to start Lehane - I will start with Shutter Island on my way home tonight... I haven't seen the movie, so I'm starting with a blank slate...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I sampled Shutter Island last night on my train ride home but I had a hard time zoning in because of everything going on around me.  I guess I also had a long day at work.  This morning, I tried A Drink Before the War.  This time, the intro, tempo and pace felt appropriate for my busy ride.  I was able to gain quite a bit of headway and should wrap this up in no time.

I will move Shutter Island to my evening reading, and yes, I will definitely add LeHane to my next cycle.  I just had to test the "train ride" compatibility.  Thanks Adam for reinforcing.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I am halfway through A Drink Before the War - I did not expect Lehane's Kenzie to have such a lighthearted, sarcastic and self-deprecating humor.  Yup, this book is easy to read and keeps me entertained despite the interruptions of stops and starts.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a Kindle book called The Most Unfeeling Doctor In The World, which is a memoir by a Canadian Emergency Room physician. It's a set of brief anecdotes., perfect for short reads. I found it hilarious.
http://amzn.to/LTf3nb
There are sequels, and the author has several mysteries, as well.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

LeHane was awesome.  By the way, went on staycation with the kids, and discovered Percy Jackson.  I know, a deviation.  Also good light reading material for travels.  I never really go into Rick Riordan or Christopher Paolini but now... will read their books to the kids at night.  Hmmm...


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

I find when I'm taking the train or flying, I like collections of short stories or essays. That way you can take a break every now and then, check your phone, stretch your legs, or just gaze out the window, and not lose your spot in a dense book. That may just be me, but I also think time goes by quicker when you've got a bunch of short pieces to get through rather than one book! If you want some suggestions for good collections, here are a few:

Haunted - Chuck Palahniuk (Pretty bizarre, but I couldn't put it down)
Pirate Therapy and Other Cures - Mark Rayner (Hilarious - he's a fantastic author and the collection is great for light reading)
Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs: A Low Culture Manifesto - Chuck Klosterman (I could read this again and again and never get bored)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

b00kworm, those collections sound good and will give it a shot.

I recently bought a book of essays from the daily deal just for diversity, but it was too narrow-influenced for me.  I ended up not finishing it.

So far, I have been enjoying full novels in my current cycle, but will also look into your suggestions.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

What genre/style are you looking for? I can suggest lots of obscure authors if I have a better idea of your tastes


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> What genre/style are you looking for? I can suggest lots of obscure authors if I have a better idea of your tastes


I know I already have a sizeable collection of books to be read just based on the suggestions above, but to answer your question, my initial inclination for easy entertainment would be to pick up a thriller (be it of the mystery, crime, legal, supernatural, police procedural or espionage genre), but statistically speaking, I actually read a balanced selection of literature - the classics, contemporary fiction, essays, short stories, biographies and memoirs (entertainment, political and sports), humor books, even YA/children's books. I also like business books inspired by recent events, Christian books that deal with real life issues, art books, interior design and architecture. Okay, this is crazy. I guess the answer to your question is I am open to anything as long as it is well-written (to me defined as colorful yet concise writing that flows). Go ahead and suggest though, I can download a sample and then see if I will be inclined to buy the books.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I just finished a re-read (I read it first time over 20 years ago?  Or thereabouts) of the first Vicky Bliss mystery.  It is probably one of the "grandmothers" of the cozy mystery genre and no one has ever done it better than Elizabeth Peters.  Light, fun and some of the best characterization you'll find.  I think it would be something I'd enjoy on a train commute.  The title of the first one is Borrower of the Night (we're doing a buddy read on the book on my blog--but if you're looking for dissenting opinions...so far, there aren't any by those who have opined.)  They aren't cheap in ebook form and I can't remember if you had a price clause in your first question--you might see if they are downloadable from the library.  They are old enough books they might be.  The book certainly held up for me despite the great difference in my age...and reading habits all these years later!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Brownskins said:


> I know I already have a sizeable collection of books to be read just based on the suggestions above, but to answer your question, my initial inclination for easy entertainment would be to pick up a thriller (be it of the mystery, crime, legal, supernatural, police procedural or espionage genre), but statistically speaking, I actually read a balanced selection of literature - the classics, contemporary fiction, essays, short stories, biographies and memoirs (entertainment, political and sports), humor books, even YA/children's books. I also like business books inspired by recent events, Christian books that deal with real life issues, art books, interior design and architecture. Okay, this is crazy. I guess the answer to your question is I am open to anything as long as it is well-written (to me defined as colorful yet concise writing that flows). Go ahead and suggest though, I can download a sample and then see if I will be inclined to buy the books.


I'll make some recommendations later tonight then. If nothing else, it might also help other people looking for easier books for travel.


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

Brownskins said:


> b00kworm, those collections sound good and will give it a shot.
> 
> I recently bought a book of essays from the daily deal just for diversity, but it was too narrow-influenced for me. I ended up not finishing it.
> 
> So far, I have been enjoying full novels in my current cycle, but will also look into your suggestions.


Awesome -- hope they keep you entertained!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> Chuck Pallaniuk for over the top nuttiness


I agree, he is nutty and I breezed through the first book I read (I chose the controversial Snuff as my first read). Easy reading for travel.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Short fiction. Hemingway, Stephen King, Ambrose Bierce, Ray Bradbury, Richard Matheson, Poe, outfits like Thriller Writers of America and Top Suspense Group all come to mind.


----------

